# My Gang!!!



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Jade in the New Forest a few weeks ago








Dylan in the New forest also








Jilly also in the new forest.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Im in love with Jade, she's beautiful!!

Lovely pic's.

Ang x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they look like they are having fun and that they love the water


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Where did you get Dylan from??

Julie (owner of a welshie (or 2))


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow - they definitely enjoying themselves!!!


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Julie, 

Dylan came from a breeder in manchester and is a complete git at times, but trouble is these welshies are so loyal and loving u cant stay mad at him for long.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww looks like harry.
(a dog my mum looks after and whom i give a hair cut too )


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dad 2 a welshie said:


> Julie,
> 
> Dylan came from a breeder in manchester and is a complete git at times, but trouble is these welshies are so loyal and loving u cant stay mad at him for long.


Your right they are I always say they are one-man dogs and are very often mis-understood, they get something in their heads and you cannot change it!!!!

Who bred Dylan?


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely pics!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures.. lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics of lovely dogs


----------

